# Home CCTV system



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello,

I was thinking of getting a burglar alarm fitted for our new home, but have since realised that i'd rather set up a small camera which would record video footage around our hallway (so the cameras and all equipment would be internal). 

Ideally it would be a small camera which would send and record footage to a small PC which this would be it's only use - an old work pc maybe (HP Small form factor PC)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience of this and could advise what set up they have?

My thoughts at the moment are how to transfer the footage to the computer and the cost of keeping a PC running basically 24/7 365 days a year. to save on memory, on a weekly basis I would delete the footage, unless there was suspicion of unwanted activity.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi PerterH1988 :wave:

Although I've never fitted an alarm/monitoring system, several good chums have had success with the kits supplied from '*Maplin*' - They come with cameras, leads, fixing-brackets and their own recorder, so you don't need to have your PC running 24/7/365 and the clever ones can even link to your smart-phone, if you use one.


----------

